# upgrading



## HT nut (Aug 31, 2011)

i want to upgrade my projector
just sold my epson 8350
what should i get?
the panny 8000 or the epson 5020?
why?


thanks


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

What about JVC X35 as they are cheaper than the Panasonic (is in the UK anyway) so Panasonic is now the dearer alternative, plus you get much higher native contrast and the _calibrated_ light output is arguably higher than the Panny. (Despite what the specs claim  ).

EDIT: I'm a 2D only fan so any differences in 3D aren't on my radar.


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

JVC specs their projectors much more realistically where as Panasonic and Epson both tend to be of the type that exaggerate their specs every chance they get. I love the PQ of the JVC units.


----------

